# PCGH-Starter-PC RX480-Edition: Radeon RX 480, Core i5-6500 und 275-GB-SSD [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. September 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Starter-PC RX480-Edition: Radeon RX 480, Core i5-6500 und 275-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

					PCGH hat jetzt einen neuen PCGH-PC mit einer AMD-Grafikkarte im Angebot. Wie sich die Radeon RX 480 im Vergleich schlägt, erfahren Sie hier.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Starter-PC RX480-Edition: Radeon RX 480, Core i5-6500 und 275-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*


----------



## Freiheraus (2. September 2016)

> Bei der Performance erreicht der neue PCGH-PC in The Witcher 3 mit 44 Fps den exakt gleichen Wert wie der PCGH-Allround-PC mit der Geforce GTX 1060. *In Crysis 3 ist der PC mit Nvidia-Karte dagegen um acht Prozent schneller. Auch beim Stromverbrauch und der Lautstärke kommt der AMD-Rechner nicht ganz an den PCGH-Allround-PC heran, dafür sparen Sie rund 100 Euro.*



Will man den RX 480 Rechner bewerben oder den GTX 1060 Rechner? 

AMD langsamer (in Uralttitel), aber billiger, billiger, billiger! Tolle Argumentation, tolles Image.  



Wenn ich Anregungen geben darf (möglicher Werbetext für den RX 480-Rechner): 

In Titeln mit DX12- oder Vulkan-Unterstützung liegt der Rechner mit AMD-Karte häufig vor dem direkten Pendant der Konkurrenz (GTX 1060), so rendert der PCGH-Starter-PC in DOOM über 20% schneller als der Rechner mit GTX 1060. Im Durchschnitt von 15 Spielen rechnet Letztere zwar einige Prozent schneller bei etwas geringerem Stromverbrauch, allerdings kann die RX 480 im PCGH-Starter-PC mit 8GB VRAM aufwarten, welcher mehr Reserven für speicherhungrige und zukünftige Titel bietet. 


Man muss schon auch die Vorteile des PCs herausstellen, den man verkaufen will (und nicht die des Gegenstücks, wtf?). Der Nvidi0R-Rechner wird sich auch alleine gut genug verkaufen. Oder etwa doch nicht?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. September 2016)

Guter Hinweis, vor allem mit den 8 GB, ich habe das mal angepasst. Danke!


----------



## bootzeit (3. September 2016)

Hmm...mir stösst der Name "STARTER-PC" etwas auf . Wenn ich einen "Starter-PC" baue sind günstigere und auch schwächere Komponenten verbaut und der PC kostet Round about 500€ .


----------



## rum (3. September 2016)

bootzeit schrieb:


> Hmm...mir stösst der Name "STARTER-PC" etwas auf . Wenn ich einen "Starter-PC" baue sind günstigere und auch schwächere Komponenten verbaut und der PC kostet Round about 500€ .



Da bin ich Deiner Meinung.
Natürlich ist die RX480 kein HighEnd, dass ist die GTX1060 aber auch nicht.
Wenn man nun also 2 PCs mit unterschiedlichen Grafikkarten, welche aber in der selben Liga spielen, bewirbt, sollte der Werbetext das sehr nah bei einander liegende Leistungsniveau entsprechend auch würdigen.
Ansonsten würde ich das nämlich so interpretieren, dass die Intel CPU, der RAM, die SSDs sowie HDDs, das Gehäuse und das Netzteil unterschiedliche Güte bzw. Leistungsklassen wären, was ja nicht stimmt!
Abgesehen davon: wer legt denn bitte schön nen Tausender für nen "Starter PC" hin? Der Name suggeriert mir sowas wie "mein erster PC, den ich mit 14 hatte war: ...". Das haut irgendwie nicht so richtig hin, PCGH.
Die GTX ist in DX11 sicher flotter und 30W sparsamer, aber die AMD ist halt in DX12 sehr schnell und hat 8GB VRam. Das alleine ist meiner Meinung nach keine Namens- und damit Erwartungshaltung kreierende Namensänderung in diesem Ausmaß wert!
Bsp.: Seasonic Starter 550W vs Seasonic Allround 550W; Samsung 850 EVO "Starter Edition" vs Samsung 850 EVO "Allround Edition"; Audi A4 "Starter Edition" vs Audi A6 "Allrounder Edition"
Was würdet Ihr eher kaufen, wenn der Preis nur 100€ auseinander liegen würde?


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2016)

bootzeit schrieb:


> Hmm...mir stösst der Name "STARTER-PC" etwas auf . Wenn ich einen "Starter-PC" baue sind günstigere und auch schwächere Komponenten verbaut und der PC kostet Round about 500€ .



Ich frag lieber nicht, was da für ein Netzteil drin ist.


----------



## Boarder1312 (3. September 2016)

Threshold, hier gibt es für dich nix ab zukassieren. Da verdienen andere schon dran und da bleibt für dich nichts übrig.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (3. September 2016)

Bekommt die Grafikkarte so überhaupt genug Luft? Schaut alles n bissle eng aus.


----------



## Birbus (4. September 2016)

Mit "Starter PC" und dem Werbetext wird der sich sicher suuuper verkaufen  Und dann wieder nach kurzer Zeit absetzen mit der Begründung "AMD PCs kauft ja niemand".
Man kann es sich auch einfach machen ^^


----------



## phila_delphia (4. September 2016)

Für mich sind Namen Schall und Rauch. Gleichwohl finde ich diesen Namen gerechtfertigt:

- Das Gerät ist vom Preis her der Einstieger (Starter) in der Reihe der PCGH PCs.

- Im Text wird klar gesagt wo die Vorteile des Gerätes, insbesondere der RX-480, liegen.

- Von der, mit der 1060 vergleichbaren, Karte abgesehen ist der Starter PC aufgrund anderer (fehlender) Features günstiger (Mainboard, keine Wlan Karte, Lautheit, Gehäuse)

und daher in meinen Augen tatsächlich ein (wenn auch sehr anständiger) Einsteiger ins PC Gaming.

Grüße

phila


----------



## rum (6. September 2016)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Für mich sind Namen Schall und Rauch. Gleichwohl finde ich diesen Namen gerechtfertigt:
> 
> - Das Gerät ist vom Preis her der Einstieger (Starter) in der Reihe der PCGH PCs.
> 
> ...



Richtig, aber ich dachte, wir sind hier auf einer Gaming Hardware Seite; wen interessiert hier WLan, Board oder die Form des Gehäuses?
Abgesehen davon sind Namen für unbetuchte Käufer halt die einzige Möglichkeit einer Kaufentscheidung. Niemand in diesem Forum, der selber Fit in PCs ist, wird Geld dafür ausgeben, das jemand ihm den Rechner zusammenbaut. Das ist heutzutage ein Witz; früher gab es noch Jumper oder aktive SCSI-Terminierer oder in Rundschaltung Adapter fürs Netzwerk. Da musste man das alles wissen, auch RAM-Teiler, FSB, tec. Heutzutage muss man nur sehen, das die Reihenfolge des Zusammenbaus stimmt und Missgeschicke vermieden werden.
Wer also, wenn nicht Leute, die sich nicht mit PC-Hardware beschäftigen, sollte diese PCs kaufen?
Für mich sind es beides "Starter PCs for Gaming" oder so. Aber ganz sicher nicht "Starter" und "Alround"; hier wird eindeutig ein Mehrwert generiert, den ein Gamer nicht braucht.


----------



## yojinboFFX (8. September 2016)

Sagt mal bitte: Ist der Pc zu diesem Preis ok?
Ich wollte eigendlich für den Freund meiner Tochter einen zusammenstellen,aber mehr als 150 Euro(ohne Windoof) billiger kamen Wir nicht.
Und da ich kein Schrauber bin,muss das mit dem Selber bauen ja nicht unbedingt sein.
Also -Ist der ok für den Preis? Meinungen bitte ohne Grün-Rot-Kampfgebaren!
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. September 2016)

Klaro. Eine Selbstzusammenstellung ist immer günstiger. Die 150 Euro sind in etwa der Aufpreis, welcher durch die Montage und Funktionsgarantie entsteht. Und mit dem Kauf unterstützt du außerdem deine Lieblingsredaktion. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Schnuetz1 (9. September 2016)

Preis ist ok und für einen Fertig-PC ist er einer der guten.
Dennoch würde ich im Eigenbau ein paar Sachen anders machen und wäre günstiger und besser dabei.
Wie aber schon gesagt wurde: Zusammenbau kostet eben sein Geld.


----------



## Freiheraus (10. September 2016)

@yojinboFFX
Die Gehäuse-Lüfter würde ich aber austauschen, die scheinen nix zu taugen, wenn der PC im Idle auf 1,5 Sone kommt. An der RX 480 MSI liegts wohl nicht, wenn die im Idle die Lüfter abschaltet. CPU &  CPU-Kühler sind die gleichen wie beim GTX 1060 6GB Rechner (Idle 0,5 Sone). Also kann diese Lautstärke eigentlich nur von den Gehäuselüftern herrühren. Der 9 Watt höhere Idle-Verbrauch wird wohl kaum den CPU-Lüfter vom Katana 4 drei mal so lauft aufdrehen lassen.


----------



## yojinboFFX (10. September 2016)

Der Bursche,für den der Rechner ist,hat noch einen alten Athlon und eine GTX9400-das Ding hört sich an ,wie hier am Frankfurter Flughafen auf der Besucherterasse.Da werden die 1,5 Sone ihn wohl nicht mal am einschlafen hindern können!
Aber Danke Dir für den Hinweis!
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## Freiheraus (10. September 2016)

Wenn Lautstärke eh keine große Rolle spielt, kann man mit der Wahl eigentlich nix falsch machen, gerade bei der Version ohne Betriebssystem (949,- €).

PS: VRAM-Probleme wie der Buffed-PC wird er jedenfalls nicht haben und auch nicht bekommen


----------



## yojinboFFX (11. September 2016)

So weit so gut-nur kann man Den nur vorbestellen,und da find ich keinerlei Angaben,was damit gemeint ist?
Nächste Woche lieferbar?
Nächstes Jahr?
Also entweder bin ich zu blind,da irgendeine Aussage zu finden auf Alternet-hatte ihn mal in den Wahrenkorb...und finde nix?
Muß ich da jetzt bei Galileo Mistery nachfragen?
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## Freiheraus (11. September 2016)

Unter "Jetzt vorbestellen" steht noch "Lieferung im September²". 

Die Komponenten die sich vom GTX 1060 6GB-PC Unterscheiden (SSD, Mainboard, Gehäuse) sind alle auf Lager, die MSI Radeon RX 480 Gaming X 8G ist auch auf Lager. Also würde ich mal davon ausgehen, dass es tatsächlich noch diesen Monat klappt  Würde aber trotzdem vorher anrufen. 

Btw: Ja, so wirklich leicht/attrakativ machen sie (Alternate/PCGH) es einem nicht einen ihrer AMD-Graka-PCs zu kaufen (alle Nvidia-PCGH Rechner sind dagegen auf Lager). Wer sich allerdings bewusst für eine AMD-GPU entscheidet (Geschäftspolitik [offene Standards z.B. Freesync, Open Source z.B. TressFX, usw.], Zukunftsfähigkeit -> üppiger VRAM / Async Compute / lange GCN-Treiberpflege) wird just nicht zu einem Nvidia-Graka-Rechner greifen. Heißt dann vermutlich, Kunde verloren, im schlechtesten  Falle, für immer.


----------



## Haasinger (11. September 2016)

Wieso ist der AMD PC so viel lauter als das Nvidia Pendant? Ist die MSI 480er dermaßen hochgezüchtet?


----------



## phila_delphia (11. September 2016)

rum schrieb:


> Richtig, aber ich dachte, wir sind hier auf einer Gaming Hardware Seite; wen interessiert hier WLan, Board oder die Form des Gehäuses?
> Abgesehen davon sind Namen für unbetuchte Käufer halt die einzige  Möglichkeit einer Kaufentscheidung.
> Niemand in diesem Forum, der selber Fit in PCs ist, wird Geld dafür ausgeben, das jemand ihm den Rechner zusammenbaut.



Aus meiner Sicht drei Vorbehalte:

Gerade auf einer gaming Hardwareseite interessieren sich die Leute vielleicht eben doch für die weitere Ausstattung... und:
"Unbetucht" hat für mich null und garnichts mit "ahnungslos" gemein. Einer kann Geld haben und keine Ahnung bzw. vice versa.
Zum Zusammenbau: Kann sein. Vielleicht möchte einer aber auch einfach gleich loslegen und eben nicht die Zeit aufwenden selbst zu bastel.

Grüße

phila


----------



## Tamagothi (11. September 2016)

Haasinger schrieb:


> Wieso ist der AMD PC so viel lauter als das Nvidia Pendant? Ist die MSI 480er dermaßen hochgezüchtet?



Musst du PCGH fragen was die da wieder gemacht haben. Beide Rechner RX480/GTX1060  sollten gleich Leise/laut sein.


----------



## yojinboFFX (11. September 2016)

Danke Dir Freiheraus!
Jetzt hab ich Es auch gefunden...Ist ja fast wie das Kleingedruckte bei Handy und Versicherungsverträgen!
Werd morgen mal anrufen!
Ist das Mainboard mit nur 2 Rambänken für einen Nichtübertackter,Der nur spielen will,oK?
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. September 2016)

yojinboFFX schrieb:


> Werd morgen mal anrufen!


Bestell noch ein paar Staubfilter mit.
Ohne geht ja nun gar nicht mehr heutzutage,
Und wirf das Netzteil irgendwann raus.


----------



## Freiheraus (11. September 2016)

yojinboFFX schrieb:


> Ist das Mainboard mit nur 2 Rambänken für einen Nichtübertackter,Der nur spielen will,oK?



Manche sehen es als Nachteil nicht 4 RAM-Bänke zur Verfügung zu haben, wenn man z.B. aufrüsten will. Mir ist das egal (bei PC-Zusammenstellungen für Freunde/Bekannte und für mich selbst), ich bin kein Fan von hinzustecken weiterer Riegel nach Jahren. Es könnte Kompatibilitäts-Probleme geben, die sich latent zeigen, auch ist die  Chance bei 4 Riegeln größer, dass einer einen Hau weg hat (-> seltsame, seltene Abstürze). Wenn RAM-Aufrüsten später wirklich nötig werden sollte, könnte man notfalls auch zwei 16GB Riegel kaufen und die alten Riegel (2 x 8GB) anderweitig zweitverwerten oder verkaufen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. September 2016)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Manche sehen es als Nachteil nicht 4 RAM-Bänke zur Verfügung zu haben, wenn man z.B. aufrüsten will. .


Das hat mir sogar bei Uraltsystemen zu annehmbarer Leistung verholfen, weil der RAM dann billig verfügbar war.


----------



## yojinboFFX (11. September 2016)

Nochmals danke Freiheraus!
Wenn ich mir dann vorstelle,das der 17-jährige Freund meiner Tochter einen wesentlich besseren PC als ich hab-die Welt ist so gemein!
Also Danke und Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. September 2016)

Tamagothi schrieb:


> Musst du PCGH fragen was die da wieder gemacht haben. Beide Rechner RX480/GTX1060  sollten gleich Leise/laut sein.


Ich tippe aufs Netzteil, die MSI Gaming 8g sollte eigentlich die leiseste RX480 ab Werk sein.

Als Starter-PC sehe ich das abe rnicht, da könnte man mit ner RX470 4GB eigentlich noch weiter abspecken.
Sowas fehlt mir in dem LineUp der PCH-PCs übrigens. MOBA-Gamer finden da eigentlich nur zu große Hardware.

Ein i3 mit rx470 usw... als WoW/CS:GO Maschine...
Am besten mit der Upgradeoption auf 6500 und man hat vielleicht noch eine Zielgruppe mehr erschlossen 

Im Forum kommen jedenfalls öfter mal Anfragen unter 900€ auf


----------



## Khabarak (12. September 2016)

Der "Starter" PC unterscheidet sich kaum vom "Allround" PC...
Als Starter PC kann man locker die Hälfte vom Arbeitsspeicher und die SSD rauswerfen.
Eine RX 470 tut es anstelle der 8GB 480 auch locker.
Dann noch einen boxed Kühler anstelle des Scythe Katanas und für extreme Sparfüchse einen i5-6400 anstelle des 6500.
Letzteres bringt zwar nur 10€ Ersparnis, aber es senkt den Preis noch ein wenig mehr.
Einen i3 würde ich wegen der 2 Kerne nicht mehr unbedingt nehmen... aber für einen Einstiegs-PC wäre auch das vollkommen ausreichend.
Im Vergleich zum i5-6500 würde ein i3-6100 nochmal schöne 85€ sparen.

Die verbliebene Konfiguration reicht locker zum spielen und für alles andere sowieso.

Wenn es ein wirklicher "Starter" PC wäre, bräuchte man noch nicht mal eine dGPU...
Da müsste man dann allerdings auf eine AMD APU umsteigen, da die iGPUs der i3 und i5 CPUs deutlich schwächer sind, als die eines A10-7890K.
Leider spendiert Intel nur den i7 CPUs die große iGPU.
Bechmarks: Gaming-Performance - AMD A10-7890K: Budget-Gaming mit Freesync im Praxistest
Dann könnte man allerdings auch drüber nachdenken, die 16GB Arbeitsspeicher beizubehalten.  Die SSD kann für einen Starter PC dennoch wegfallen und der neue boxed Kühler der APUs ist auch mehr als ausrechend, die APU leise zu kühlen.

edit:
Für CS:GO braucht es keine dGPU... die 66 fps bei maximalen Einstellungen sollten auf einem normalen 1080p Monitor locker reichen (siehe Tom's Hardware link oben)
Bei WoW kommt es drauf an, ob man Raiden gehen will. da geht ein i3 dann schon mal in die Knie. Gleiches gilt natürlich für eine APU. Da muss dann schon einiges an den Einstellungen geschraubt werden. Aber es geht.


----------



## GatoTiger (12. September 2016)

yojinboFFX schrieb:


> Nochmals danke Freiheraus!
> Wenn ich mir dann vorstelle,das der 17-jährige Freund meiner Tochter einen wesentlich besseren PC als ich hab-die Welt ist so gemein!
> Also Danke und Gruß Yojinbo



mich würden da eher ganz andere sachen aufregen ^^


----------



## yojinboFFX (12. September 2016)

Gato-Nu lass mich doch mal in Selbstmitleid zerfließen -auch wenn ich Alles was ich an Spielen habe,immer noch gut zocken kann.
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. September 2016)

Khabarak schrieb:


> ...
> 
> edit:
> Für CS:GO braucht es keine dGPU... die 66 fps bei maximalen Einstellungen sollten auf einem normalen 1080p Monitor locker reichen (siehe Tom's Hardware link oben)
> Bei WoW kommt es drauf an, ob man Raiden gehen will. da geht ein i3 dann schon mal in die Knie. Gleiches gilt natürlich für eine APU. Da muss dann schon einiges an den Einstellungen geschraubt werden. Aber es geht.



CS:GO, sorry, aber da bin ich als ex-CSler (ok noch CS udn CS Source) ein bisschen anderer Meinung. 66 FPS langen vorn und hinten nicht, unter 140FPS (ohne VSYNC!) geht irgendwie gar nicht, dafür dreh ich natürlich gern was an der Grafik runter, aber es muss dann doch fixer laufen.

Bei WoW ist AMD eh nicht ganz optimal, denn man landet immer im CPU-Limit, udn da hat AMD einfach stärkere Einbrüche als Nvidia. Für WoW wäre eine kommenden GTX1050 wahrscheinlich besser, mehr als 3GB VRAM brauchts ja nicht, da könnte man auch aktuell ne GTX 1060 3GB nehmen, aber die ist auch nicht mega billig...

Da landen wir wieder bei der Individualzusmamenstellung. 

Ich denke allgemein ist ein i3 6100 oder auch i5 6400 durchaus ein Gaming-Einsteiger-Rechner der den Namen wohl auch verdienen kann, wenn die GPU kleiner ist. Über das Thema i3 vs i5 kann man streiten, ältere Games sidn mit dem i3 wohl besser dran, neuere mit dem i5, ... das ist extrem komplex  Am ende wäre ein i5 6600k@4Ghz wieder die bestel lösung, udn wir sidn dieser weit weg vom "Einsteiger-Segment"

Gerade im Einstiegs-Segment muss man halt auch Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## facehugger (12. September 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Gerade im Einstiegs-Segment muss man halt auch Kompromisse eingehen.


Eben und dann sind wir wieder ganz schnell wech vom günstigen P/L-Knecht a 500-600 Taler (würde *ich* als "Starter-PC" sehn)  mit dem man z.B. auch das aktuelle Doom in FHD samt recht schicker Grafik ordentlich daddeln kann...

War ja in der letzten PCGH-Print genau so eine Konfig für 500 Flocken drin.

Gruß


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. September 2016)

Jupp, warum man sowas nicht auch im LineUp hat?


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Jupp, warum man sowas nicht auch im LineUp hat?



Weil Alternate die Dinger baut und die wollen Geld verdienen.


----------



## facehugger (12. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil Alternate die Dinger baut und die wollen Geld verdienen.


Das musst du ja nicht (mehr), mit deinen prall gefüllten BQ-Umschlägen...

Gruß


----------



## SFT-GSG (12. September 2016)

Ein "Starter PC" für rund 1000€, mit Komponenten die entweder zu teuer sind oder im Starter nicht benötigt werden. Entschuldigung, aber sagt mir als Redaktion ehrlich wem ihr in eurem Freundes und Familienkreis so was empfehlen würdet.....niemanden den Ihr mögt. Das Ihr es besser könnt, habt Ihr in der letzten PCGH gezeigt. Das Alternate sein Geld damit verdient ist auch okay, aber das Ihr euren Namen für "Apotheken PC´s" hergebt finde ich fragwürdig.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. September 2016)

Der PC ist ja ok, aber die Benennung passt halt nicht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. September 2016)

yojinboFFX schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir dann vorstelle,das der 17-jährige Freund meiner Tochter einen wesentlich besseren PC als ich hab-die Welt ist so gemein!


Beim nächsten Systemwechsel fallen *ihm *dann aber die Augen raus.


----------



## Freiheraus (12. September 2016)

yojinboFFX schrieb:


> Nochmals danke Freiheraus!
> Wenn ich mir dann vorstelle,das der 17-jährige Freund meiner Tochter einen wesentlich besseren PC als ich hab-die Welt ist so gemein!
> Also Danke und Gruß Yojinbo



Gern geschehen, wenn ich damit dem jungen Mann zu noch mehr Glück verhelfen konnte  

PS: Wir "Opas" werden schon auch noch aufrüsten, wenn die Zeit reif ist für einen zweiten Frühling


----------



## Boarder1312 (12. September 2016)

Ich habe es vor kurzem getan und kann es jedem weiter empfehlen!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. September 2016)

Tamagothi schrieb:


> Musst du PCGH fragen was die da wieder gemacht haben. Beide Rechner RX480/GTX1060  sollten gleich Leise/laut sein.



Die RX 480 Gaming X 8G ist zwar klasse und leise, allerdings kommt sie nicht an das Flüsterniveau der GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G heran. Siehe ausführlicher Grafikkartentest in der neuen PCGH 10/2016.  Davon ab unterscheiden sich noch andere Komponenten zwischen den beiden PCs.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. September 2016)

Raff aber weder die gtx noch die rx480 sollten deutlich hörbar werden, wie du schon sagst, das liegt voraussichtlich an dem Rest.


----------



## facehugger (13. September 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Raff aber weder die gtx noch die rx480 sollten deutlich hörbar werden, wie du schon sagst, das liegt voraussichtlich an dem Rest.


Jap. Ist schon fraglich, warum die "Starter-Edition" vor allem im idle gegenüber den PC`s mit GTX 1060 knapp 1 Sone lauter ist. Am verbauten CPU-Freezer sollte es nicht liegen. 

Ist hier das verwendete Case (Sharkoon MA M1000) der rappelnde Faktor...

Gruß


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. September 2016)

Ich hab schon aufs Netzteil getippt.


----------



## facehugger (13. September 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich hab schon aufs Netzteil getippt.


Das ist aber auch im PCGH-Allround-PC mit der GTX 1060 verbaut. Und dieser tönt halt mit gerade 0,5 Sone im idle. Laut der PCGH-Tabelle...

Gruß


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. September 2016)

Jupp sehe ich gerade, sehr seltsam. Dann bleibt eigentlich nur Case oder Lüfter.


----------



## Freiheraus (13. September 2016)

Im Sharkoon-Gehäuse des PCGH-Starter-PCs sind 2 Lüfter vormontiert, die der Hersteller mitliefert. Kann eigentlich nur an diesen liegen. Das Gehäuse war halt ein paar Euro günstiger als das Gehäuse des PCGH-Allround-PCs mit GTX 1060 6GB. 
Klar braucht der PCGH-Starter-PC mit RX 480 unter Spiele-/Volllast eine etwas bessere Gehäuselüftung um den höheren Stromverbrauch (Wärmeentwicklung) abzuführen. Aber die 2D-Lautstärke hätte ich nicht wegen ein paar Euro von 0,5 auf 1,5 Sone ansteigen lassen. Das könnte man besser regeln. Die 3D-Lautstärke ist dagegen noch ok.

Edit: Vielleicht kann die HDD im Sharkoon-Gehäuse auch nicht so gut entkoppelt werden wie im anderen Gehäuse. Das könnte auch die Lautstärke bereits im Leerlauf erhöhen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. September 2016)

Das hatte ich auch überlegt, aber in beidne Cases werden die einfach nur festgeschraubt, oder? Entkoppelung ist bei beiden nicht vorgesehen, oder irre ich da?

Sind halt keine 70-80€ oder gar 100+ Cases


----------



## Freiheraus (13. September 2016)

Keine Ahnung ob die HDDs sich vernünftig entkopplen lassen in den beiden Gehäusen, war halt nur ein Gedanke für eine mögliche Ursache.    

Ich vermute aber eher, die Gehäuselüfter im PCGH-Starter-PC werden nicht (dynamisch) geregelt und laufen einfach mit einer festen (für den Leerlauf-Status unnötig hohen) Drehzahl.


----------



## yojinboFFX (18. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt wollten Wir den PC bestellen, und da stimmt die PCGH-Übersicht nicht mit der Alternate-Seite überein.
In der PCGH-Rechnerübersicht steht die MSI 480 und auf Alternate nur RX480 .
Hab nun angerufen und als einzige Hilfe:Schicken lassen,und wenn eine Andere als die MSI drinn ist,zurück schicken!
Man konnte mir nur mitteilen,das Meistens die MSI verbaut ist.Na schönen Dank auch!
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## Satsujin (18. Oktober 2016)

Freiheraus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermute aber eher, die Gehäuselüfter im PCGH-Starter-PC werden nicht (dynamisch) geregelt und laufen einfach mit einer festen (für den Leerlauf-Status unnötig hohen) Drehzahl.


Unwahrscheinlich:



> Vorteile der PCGH-PCs:
> - Geprüfte und von Herstellern unabhängige Zusammenstellung von der Redaktion
> *- Für den Silent-Betrieb optimiert*
> - Verwendete Komponenten sowie Messwerte werden transparent aufgelistet
> ...


----------



## ixylon (7. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich möchte mir zum "daddeln" einen Gaming PC anschaffen. Ich habe gar keine Ahnung und dachte, dass ich mir einfach einen Einsteiger/Mittelklasse PC kaufe um ein wenig zu zocken. Ich spiele nicht viel (1h/Woche) will das bare auch mal in vernünftiger Qualität tun. Ich spiele Spiele wie PES, GTA, Assassin's Creed, und wirklich gaaaanz selten mal einen Ego-Shooter oder ein Autorennspiel. Bisher musste ich auf meinem Laptop meist alle Punkte runterregekn um ein Spiel zu spielen.  Nun möchte ich mir aber einen Desktop anschaffen mit dem ich die Spiele ohne (oder nur wenigen) Einschränkungen spielen kann. 

Ist der PCGH-Starter PC RX 480 edition hierfür geeignet - oder passt ein anderes Produkt besser?

Vielen Dank vorab für eure Einschätzung. 

Gruß X


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (7. Dezember 2016)

Wenn du nicht selber schrauben willst, nimm den PCGH PC


----------



## ixylon (7. Dezember 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht selber schrauben willst, nimm den PCGH PC



Hallo, nein, ich möchte nict selbst basteln. Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ich war mir nicht sicher, welcher dieser PC´s am ehesten meinen "Bedürfnissen" entspricht. Aber deiner ANtwort entnehme ich, dass das schon der richtige sein wird


----------



## Cuzzle187 (8. Dezember 2016)

ixylon schrieb:


> Hallo, nein, ich möchte nict selbst basteln. Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ich war mir nicht sicher, welcher dieser PC´s am ehesten meinen "Bedürfnissen" entspricht. Aber deiner ANtwort entnehme ich, dass das schon der richtige sein wird



Von den massen an Angeboten an Fertig-PCs die im Internet angeboten werden, greifst du am besten bei diesem hier zu.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. Dezember 2016)

ixylon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte mir zum "daddeln" einen Gaming PC anschaffen. Ich habe gar keine Ahnung und dachte, dass ich mir einfach einen Einsteiger/Mittelklasse PC kaufe um ein wenig zu zocken. Ich spiele nicht viel (1h/Woche) will das bare auch mal in vernünftiger Qualität tun. Ich spiele Spiele wie PES, GTA, Assassin's Creed, und wirklich gaaaanz selten mal einen Ego-Shooter oder ein Autorennspiel. Bisher musste ich auf meinem Laptop meist alle Punkte runterregekn um ein Spiel zu spielen.  Nun möchte ich mir aber einen Desktop anschaffen mit dem ich die Spiele ohne (oder nur wenigen) Einschränkungen spielen kann.
> 
> ...



Hi,

das ist natürlich auch immer eine Frage des Geldbeutels. Falls du jetzt nicht unbedingt in Ultra-HD-Auflösung zockst, ist der sicherlich für die meisten Spiele völlig ausreichend. Ansonsten steigt mit dem Preis auch die Leistung linear an  PCGH-PCs


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2016)

ixylon schrieb:


> Ist der PCGH-Starter PC RX 480 edition hierfür geeignet - oder passt ein anderes Produkt besser?



Passt der denn vom Budget her oder kannst du auch noch mehr aus dem Konto pressen?


----------



## Fossi777 (10. Dezember 2016)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Will man den RX 480 Rechner bewerben oder den GTX 1060 Rechner?
> 
> AMD langsamer (in Uralttitel), aber billiger, billiger, billiger! Tolle Argumentation, tolles Image.
> 
> ...



Ist dir noch nicht aufgefallen , dass hier  jeder Artikel über AMD dazu genutzt wird den Leuten zu suggerieren, dass Nvidia eigentlich die bessere Wahl ist ?


----------



## ixylon (10. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Passt der denn vom Budget her oder kannst du auch noch mehr aus dem Konto pressen?



Hi, nen bisschen würde ja natürlich immer noch gehen. Ich weiß halt nur nicht, ob ich das brauche  
Wenn du much fragst, ob ich in Ultra-HD spielen möchte ist nie Antwort natürlich "ja" - auch wenn das wahrscheinlich gar nicht stimmt. Wo ist denn für den Laien - also mich - der Unterschied zwischen diesem PC und dem GTX 1070 oder dem GTX 1060? Und die Frage ist ja, ob ich den 450€ Unterschied beim Spielen überhaupt wahrnehme. 

Als Bildschirm würde mir den iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 kaufen - würde ich den Unterschied da überhaupt sehen? Ich würde halt gerne auf dem Bildschirm zocken und vielleicht ab und an mal einen Film darauf gucken. Das sollte ja damit vernünftig gehen, oder?

P.S. Vielen Dank erstmal auch für eure Antworten!

X


----------



## cesimbra (10. Dezember 2016)

ixylon schrieb:


> [...]
> Als Bildschirm würde mir den iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 kaufen - würde ich den Unterschied da überhaupt sehen? Ich würde halt gerne auf dem Bildschirm zocken und vielleicht ab und an mal einen Film darauf gucken. Das sollte ja damit vernünftig gehen, oder?
> [...]



Ich finde die FreeSyncRange (Frame-Doubling wird nicht funktionieren) und die Wiederholfrequenz zu gering für das Geld.

In der Preisklasse, allerdings in einem anderen Bildformat, möchte ich Dir den wohl demnächst auslaufenden LG 34UM67-P als gute Wahl empfehlen (wahrscheinlich wäre auch die kleinere 29''-Version gut, kenne ich halt nicht aus eigener Ansicht), sofern Dir das Format behagt.

Die wenigen Kritikpunkte aus dem Prad-Test sind hauptsächlich via stilles Produktupdate ausgeräumt (FreeSyncRange seit Start in zwei Schritten stark vergrößert, groß genug für Frame Doubling) und das Panel sowie die Ansteuerung ist einfach klasse und ziemlich schnell. Zudem passt die Auflösung perfekt zur 480. Und was in der nativen Auflösung nicht funktioniert, wird wenn nötig recht ordentlich skaliert.

Der Monitor ist obendrein recht leicht bis über 80Hz inklusive FreeSyncRange übertaktbar (nach unten FreeSync@30Hz gehen auch regelmäßig) und auch schon ab Werk nicht mehr auf 60Hz beschränkt (ab Werk aktuell 75Hz).

Das Panel ist gerade auch für Filme ziemlich perfekt (teils auch wegen FreeSync) und spätestens nach Kalibrierung eine Augenweide. Vorsicht: Das Nachfolgemodell, IIRC UM68, ist teurer und soll klar schlechter sein.

Der Standfuß ist eigentlich negativ zu erwähnen, was hiermit nachgetragen sein soll, die Verstelloptionen sind ein Lacher. Immerhin sieht er sehr gut aus und ist standfest.

Nachtrag: Ich habe mittlerweile unterschiedliche Spezifikationen zu obigem GMaster-Monitor gefunden, daher sind obige Aussagen evtl. hinterfragenswert


----------



## ixylon (10. Dezember 2016)

cesimbra schrieb:


> Ich finde die FreeSyncRange (Frame-Doubling wird nicht funktionieren) und die Wiederholfrequenz zu gering für das Geld.
> 
> In der Preisklasse, allerdings in einem anderen Bildformat, möchte ich Dir den wohl demnächst auslaufenden LG 34UM67-P als gute Wahl empfehlen (wahrscheinlich wäre auch die kleinere 29''-Version gut, kenne ich halt nicht aus eigener Ansicht), sofern Dir das Format behagt.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank! In der Tat habe ich nach einem größeren Bildschirm gesucht. Wie weit sollte man denn von einem 34 Zoll Monitor entfernt sein um am besten zu sehen?


----------



## cesimbra (10. Dezember 2016)

ixylon schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! In der Tat habe ich nach einem größeren Bildschirm gesucht. Wie weit sollte man denn von einem 34 Zoll Monitor entfernt sein um am besten zu sehen?



Für einen jungen Menschen ist der 29er wahrscheinblich besser, ich als älterer empfinde die Pixeldichte beim 34er aber als noch recht gut . Ich sitze in ziemlich exakt einer Armlänge Entfernung beim Spielen, dürften etwa 34 Zoll sein.

Ich kann mir schwerlich eine günstigere Entfernung vorstellen, aber ein Kumpel von mir geht wenn er hier ist mit der Nase völlig ran auf 35 cm oder so und findet das völlig überwältigend – ich nicht.

Aber man kann aus ein paar Metern auch hervorragend Filme gucken bei der Größe, und das Bild-Sharing zwischen Desktop und DVBT2-Reciever funktioniert auch toll. Und man kann auch mal mit mehreren auf'm Sofa aus zwei Metern Entfernung noch gut zocken auf dem 34er. 

Ein perfekter Wohnzimmer-Monitor mit sehr hohen Gaming-Qualitäten, dem eigentlich nur wenige Hertz zum Hardcore-Zocker-Monitor fehlen, und das trotz farb- und auch sonst starkem IPS-Display – schön schnell...


----------



## ixylon (10. Dezember 2016)

Vielen Dank - dann wäre das geklärt 

Aber welchen Rechner nehme ich denn? Ist es mir 450€ wert den GTX 2017 zu nehmen? Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen den beiden - also für einen 37jährigen der nur Sportspiele daddelt? Kannt du mir hier vielleicht auch mit deiner Meinung helfen?



cesimbra schrieb:


> Für einen jungen Menschen ist der 29er wahrscheinblich besser, ich als älterer empfinde die Pixeldichte beim 34er aber als noch recht gut . Ich sitze in ziemlich exakt einer Armlänge Entfernung beim Spielen, dürften etwa 34 Zoll sein.
> 
> Ich kann mir schwerlich eine günstigere Entfernung vorstellen, aber ein Kumpel von mir geht wenn er hier ist mit der Nase völlig ran auf 35 cm oder so und findet das völlig überwältigend – ich nicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## cesimbra (10. Dezember 2016)

ixylon schrieb:


> Vielen Dank - dann wäre das geklärt
> 
> Aber welchen Rechner nehme ich denn? Ist es mir 450€ wert den GTX 2017 zu nehmen? Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen den beiden - also für einen 37jährigen der nur Sportspiele daddelt? Kannt du mir hier vielleicht auch mit deiner Meinung helfen?



Also ganz grundsätzlich kann ich Sportspiele allgemein eher schlecht einschätzen, aber FIFA17 dürfte auf dem PCGH-PC mit der RX480 wohl etwa 150FPS in 2560x1080@Ultra und somit fixe 75-82 FPS (je nach Übertaktung oder Standardtakt des oben empfohlenen LG) auf den Schirm malen und so mehr als problemlos spielbar sein. Und wenn Du den Framelimiter auf 75 (oder 82 bei OC des Monitors) FPS stellst, dürfte die MSI-RX480 im PCGH-PC bei so etwas eigentlich schon nahezu unhörbar bleiben.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZssujlxNtPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wo 21:9 wie dort funktioniert, hat man oft natürlich taktische Vorteile (auch wenn das auf 16:9 im Video zuerst nicht unbedingt so wirken mag).

Ob es Dir das wert wäre, bezogen auf die 1070... Ich kann nicht für Dich entscheiden, bin mir aber in einem sicher: Ohne meist eher teuren Gsync-Monitor (oder zumindest 144Hz) mit mindestens 1440 vertikaler Auflösung lohnt es sich für Dich sehr wahrscheinlich nicht, selbst wenn es Dir das wert sein sollte. Und den Monitor hättest Du im anderen Falle da schon im Preis drin – im Preis des 450 Euro teureren 1070erPCGH-PCs  jedenfalls. Der Rechner ist halt obendrein etwas wertiger ausgestattet, der Prozessor taktet eine Spur höher, der Rechner ist leiser ab Werk.

Der 1060er-Rechner ist nur wenig teurer, kann aber ohne Gsync-Monitor nicht wirklich mit der 480er-Variante mithalten, wäre also etwa am von Dir ausgesuchten 4k-FreeSync-Monitor die deutlich schlechtere Wahl, es sei denn, Lautstärke steht an erster Stelle (wobei sich auch eine RX480 sehr ruhig einstellen lässt).

Speziell bei FIFA 17 scheint die 1060 in gleicher Pozessorausstattung zumindest bei diesem User deutlich langsamer zu arbeiten:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=puad35tFtH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es gibt aber auch viele Spiele, in denen die 1060 aktuell vor der RX480 liegt, aber eine Paarung mit Neuanschaffung eines Gsync-Monitors ist halt nochmal ein deutliches Sück teurer (100 bis 200 Euro), abgesehen vom PC selbst. Aus diesem Grund rate ich persönlich in dieser Region vom Griff zur 1060 ab – es variiert etwas je nach Spiel und Situation, aber FreeSync ist in meiner Wahrnehmung ohne Gsync nur mit 15 bis 30FPS mehr halbwegs auszugleichen – so man denn einen FreeSync-Monitor nutzt oder in naher Zukunft ein Monitorkauf ansteht.

Die 1060 sehe ich nur als Option, wenn ein Gsync-Monitor bereits im Haushalt steht oder primär WOW gezockt wird oder in eher wenigen ähnlichen "Spezial-"Fällen. Der Griff zur 1070 hingegen macht ab 1440 durchaus Sinn in meinen Augen, abäär dann sollte auch ein edler Monitor her, sonst lohnt das nicht.

Zum oben von Dir ausgesuchten Monitor noch ein Nachtrag: Ich fand da unterschiedliche technische Angaben und bin etwas verwirrt, der Monitor scheint eventuell doch auch 4k@75Hz und FreeSync bis dahin zu machen, dann kann der wirklich eine gute Wahl sein in meinen Augen. Die RX480 hebt halt in der hohen 4k-Auflösung schon deutlich weniger als unter 2560x1080 (gilt auch für die 1060), da müssen dann z.B. bei FIFA 17 evtl. schon Details reduziert werden – für eine 1070 sollte es aber eine Gsync-Variante in der Art des von Dir ausgesuchten Monitors sein.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## ixylon (11. Dezember 2016)

Hi, 

vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort! Die werde ich jetzt erstmal in Ruhe lesen und drüber nachdenken 

Beste Grüße
X


----------



## cesimbra (11. Dezember 2016)

ixylon schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort! Die werde ich jetzt erstmal in Ruhe lesen und drüber nachdenken
> 
> ...



Was einen Monitor betrifft: Ich kann nur immer wieder raten, Modelle auch mal in Augenschein zu nehmen, Du kannst Dich da zumindest orientieren, welche Pixeldichte Du gerne möchtest und welche Größe Dir gefällt.

Dann kannst Du nämlich, sofern Dein Wunschformat in Wunschauflösung nicht vor Ort war, zur gewünschten Schirmfläche (Größe) ggf. interpolieren, ob Du mit 1080 vertikal noch zufrieden bist oder schon 1440 oder gar 2160 bei Deiner Wunschgröße brauchst.

Dann kommt aber halt auch der Punkt, an dem Du Dir über die Folgen klar werden musst, den Preis. Du kannst in der Regel oft und im Schnitt die Bildraten in 1080er-Auflösung so grob durch 2,5 teilen, um ein ähnlich flüssiges Spielerlebnis zu erreichen, brauchst Du also neben einer Karte mit ausreichend großem Speicher auch eine solche mit entsprechend zweieinhalbfacher Leistung der GPU, und das kostet halt satt Geld.

Ich persönlich würde in Deinem Alter und meinem Eindruck Deiner Person nach raten, nicht über 1440 vertikal hinaus zu gehen und Bildwiederholraten von mindestens 75 Hz anzustreben. Aber ich kann nicht durch Deine Augen sehen, und sowas ist eine sehr von den persönlichen biologischen und psychologischen Konditionen abhängige Entscheidung.

Jedenfalls mein Ratschlag: RX480 + 2560x1080@FreeSync harmoniert sehr gut, RX480 + XXXXx1440@FreeSync geht noch, da wird die 1070@Gsync aber durchaus eine gute Wahl, halt aber auch klar teuer.

In XXXXx2160 hättest Du die höchste Pixeldichte, da kommt aber für die 1070 dann halt ein ähnlicher Dämpfer wie für die RX480 "zuvor" in 1440, die Bildraten gehen zwangsläufig runter. Eine RX 480 kann "da oben" hingegen nicht sehr viel stemmen ohne deutliche Einschnitte in den Einstellungen.

Für die 1060 sehe ich keinen rechten Platz außer im Falle des bereits vorhandenen GSync/144Hz-Monitors, abgesehen jedenfalls von einzelnen Konstellationen, sie ist keine schlechte Karte.


----------



## XXTREME (11. Dezember 2016)

Die meisten heutigen Games laufen problemlos mit einem 1440p Monitor und RX480.....zumindest wenn man nicht dauerhaft 60+FPS erwartet und auch mal mit 45FPS auskommt . Für UHD empfehle ich so oder so ne GTX1080 Aufwärts. Die zeit/Games bleiben ja nicht stehen.


----------



## cesimbra (12. Dezember 2016)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Die meisten heutigen Games laufen problemlos mit einem 1440p Monitor und RX480.....zumindest wenn man nicht dauerhaft 60+FPS erwartet und auch mal mit 45FPS auskommt . Für UHD empfehle ich so oder so ne GTX1080 Aufwärts. Die zeit/Games bleiben ja nicht stehen.



Ja, ich bin vielleicht zu sehr Grafikhure (und habe mittlerweile vielleicht auch so langsam schwächere Augen) und zu frameratengierig (hat aber mit FreeSync nachgelassen). Mir ist jedenfalls oft ein 4k-Downsampling in 1080 lieber als 4k nativ, insbesondere wenn es via spielinternes Downsampling eine Spur schneller läuft, aber auch oft bei gleichem FPS-Niveau. Jedenfalls wenn denn die Spielperformance das überhaupt für meine Ansprüche her gibt – wo sie es nicht tut, ist 4k mit Reglern runter nämlich eher nichts für mich.

Prinzipiell empfinde auch ich die 1070 bereits jetzt als eher zu schwach für 4k (für meine Wünsche, nicht für jeden).


----------



## ixylon (12. Dezember 2016)

cesimbra schrieb:


> Jedenfalls mein Ratschlag: RX480 + 2560x1080@FreeSync harmoniert sehr gut, RX480 + XXXXx1440@FreeSync geht noch, da wird die 1070@Gsync aber durchaus eine gute Wahl, halt aber auch klar teuer.



Hallo, nochmals vielen Dank für deinen Input. Ich kann ja 2 Varianten planen und je nachdem wie geld- und emotionstechnisch in der Vorweihnachtszeit zur Verfügung ist, kann ich mich ja dann entscheiden. Um nichts falsch zu verstehen fasse ich deine Aussagen mal mit meinen Worten zusammen 

Variante 1: der RX 480 mit einem Monitor in 2560x1080 Auflösung und FreeSync Technologie. Würde als Paket wohl 1050 für den rechner und 450 für den Monitor kosten.

Variante 2 der GTX 1070 mit einem Monitor mit 3840x1440 und ebenfalls mit FreeSync Technologie. Das würde dann 1500 für rechner und 600 für den Monitor kosten.

Gelle?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (12. Dezember 2016)

Nur das dir Freesync im Falle einer 1070 (noch) nichts nutzt. Nvidia unterstützt nur GSync


----------



## cesimbra (13. Dezember 2016)

ixylon schrieb:


> Hallo, nochmals vielen Dank für deinen Input. Ich  kann ja 2 Varianten planen und je nachdem wie geld- und  emotionstechnisch in der Vorweihnachtszeit zur Verfügung ist, kann ich  mich ja dann entscheiden. Um nichts falsch zu verstehen fasse ich deine  Aussagen mal mit meinen Worten zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, abgesehen jedenfalls von Gsync für die 1070 (s.u.). Solltest Du keinen PCGH-PC auswählen, achte unbedingt darauf, daß die RX480 mit 8 GB Speicher ausgestattet ist.

Aber noch ein Hinweis: Ich weiß nicht, wieviel Performance typische Sportspiele heutzutage fressen. Wenn Dein Focus sehr stark dort liegt, kann es durchaus sein, daß Dir eine RX480 auch an einem 3840x1440-Monitor mit FreeSync lange Jahre Freude bereitet. Für FIFA17 jedenfalls sollte es m.E. sicher reichen.



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Nur das dir Freesync im Falle einer 1070 (noch) nichts nutzt. Nvidia unterstützt nur GSync



Ja, für nVidia-Karten (also hier die 1070) sollte ixylon leider die (teurere) Gsync-Variante wählen, nVidia unterstützt FreeSync (bisher) leider nicht.


----------

